# LTZ Gen1 wheels on Gen2 LT



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm confused. A 225/45R18 size tire is the same size as a 225/45/18 size tire.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> I'm confused. A 225/45R18 size tire is the same size as a 225/45/18 size tire.


This is a good take.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't believe rim size matters as long as the tire is the same size. Little bit rougher ride though.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> This is a good take.


He is asking about the tires and not the rims correct?

The rims could be different widths causing the tire mounted width to be different. But as far as the tire sizes go they are the same unmounted size.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I don't believe rim size matters as long as the tire is the same size. Little bit rougher ride though.


Oh they do....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DudeImGolden said:


> Just bought a set of 18 inch LTZ rims on 225/45/R18 for my Gen 2 LT. Mainly bought for the rims but tore tread looks to be in great shape so wondering if I can run these untill the tread wears out at which point I would switch down to 225/45/18 stock specs tires. Anyone tried running these gen1 tires on a gen2? Worried about rubbing mostly not so much shifting or speedo issues.


Welcome Aboard!






225/45-R18 vs 245/45-R18 Tire Comparison - Tire Size Calculator | Tacoma World


245/45-R18 tires are 0.71 inches (18 mm) larger in diameter than 225/45-R18 tires and the speedometer difference is 2.7%




www.tacomaworld.com













Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's


I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit cross-eyed. If you see any glaring mistakes, please let me...




www.cruzetalk.com












Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's


There is a better version of this chart below in post number 3: I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit...




www.cruzetalk.com












Choosing new tires


EDIT: I ended up going with a set of Continental Pure Contact LS 235/45-R18's 94V - Thanks for all the input! I have finally purchased a set of 18 x 7” stock rims to augment my 16” LT rims. I have pretty much decided on Bridgestone BLIZZAK WS80 215/60-R16's for my snow tires, but am having...




www.cruzetalk.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## DudeImGolden (Apr 25, 2021)

Sorry, I was asking if 225/45/18s would fit on a gen2 as the stock wheel / rim combo is 225/40/18 for the 18 inch rim setup. However I have them on and no rubbing issues so far so seems good to go!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes. I am running 225/45/18 on my Gen 2 now, and prefer it over the 225/40/18. It rides better and they look better IMO. No issues with rubbing at stock height.

Speedo is ~3 MPH off at 75-80, less so at 65, etc.


----------



## DudeImGolden (Apr 25, 2021)

Did you notice a decrease in fuel efficiency? Only did the swap yesterday but have been getting much worse mileage so far today. Maybe because I am just driving faster due to speedometer being off. 



jblackburn said:


> Yes. I am running 225/45/18 on my Gen 2 now, and prefer it over the 225/40/18. It rides better and they look better IMO. No issues with rubbing at stock height.
> 
> Speedo is ~3 MPH off at 75-80, less so at 65, etc.
> 
> View attachment 291765


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

DudeImGolden said:


> Did you notice a decrease in fuel efficiency? Only did the swap yesterday but have been getting much worse mileage so far today. Maybe because I am just driving faster due to speedometer being off.


Yes, for about a month until the new tires wore in a bit.

That said, there is an EPA estimate of 1 mpg city/2 mpg highway difference between the LT and Premier Gen 2 models, and it is all because the 18" wheels are heavy and the tires are probably grippier than the LRR Goodyears on the LT. I can confirm that's about accurate - I can _touch_ 40 mpg highway in the Premier at my usual 70+ pace, but could easily do 43-44 in a LT rental.


----------

